# Hot water bottle while stimming



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi,

Just a quick question, I am on my first IVF cycle and start Menopur stimms (375iu) on Friday   , I am a regular on the Poor Responders thread and some of my lovely friends have said that using a warm hot water bottle during stimms can help follies grow.
I just wondered how long I should use the water bottle for each day?
Also, I have been told that drinking about 2 litres of water a day is a good thing too  

Thanks for your help

Anne
xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

not sure of the length of time to use the hot water bottle - don't think there is a definate answer - it is just believed that it helps to keep your womb area warm.

Yes drinking plenty of water is good.

r x


----------

